# Neuling der "Einweisung" braucht.



## Russel Grow (20. März 2012)

Ahoi, Damen und Herren!

Wie schon in der Überschrift zu lesen ist, suche ich Kameraden die mir mal so zeigen, wie ich in diesem Spiel klarkomme. Ich habe die ersten kleineren Aufträge hinter mir, habe aber doch allgemein Probleme mit dem Kampfsystem. Ich bin da eher so "auf die Tasten hauen" gewohnt. Will sagen: Brauche irgendwen, der mich mal in das Genre richtig einführt, finde das Spiel sehr interessant und es sehr gerne weiterspielen -richtig. Wer also via TS2 (ja, 2, nicht 3!!!) Einweisungen geben möchte und einen Kacknoob an seiner Seite führen will, der möge sich melden! 

Weidmannsheil!


----------



## MourDog (22. März 2012)

Auf welchem Server und auf in welcher Fraktion zockst du? Im Falle dass du eim Imperialer auf dem deutschen PvP-RP Server (Jenjidai)  bist helfe ich dir gerne.

Denke mal so wäre es am einfachsten.....

viele Grüße


----------



## Fexzz (29. März 2012)

Ich spiel auf Darth Revans Mask, bin aber selbst Neueinsteiger (bei SWTOR, MMORPGs spiele ich schon länger.). Spiele dort beim Imperium. Falls du dort sein solltest, kannst du ja mal "Fexzz" anschreiben, dann kann ich dir vielleicht ein wenig zur SEite stehen!


----------



## Calerian (31. März 2012)

wär wirklich von vorteil wenn du deinen server und charnamen angibst sonsts wirds schwer zu helfen.. 
würd dir dann auch mit freuden durch den anfang helfen nachwuchs seh ich in swtor immer gerne ^^


----------

